# Whatsit 4/21



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## jmandell (Apr 21, 2012)

A sponge or a coral, a brain coral to exact


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 22, 2012)

Crepe sole on a boot/shoe? Morel mushroom?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Crepe sole on a boot/shoe? Morel mushroom?



Any morels I manage to find won't last in captivity long enough for a photo.


----------



## Scuba (Apr 22, 2012)

Cork


----------



## LungFish (Apr 22, 2012)

Foam


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2012)

I found this in my back yard.


----------



## marmots (Apr 24, 2012)

fungus


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2012)

marmots said:


> fungus


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 25, 2012)

*Ahem* - a morel is a fungus. :greenpbl:


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 25, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> *Ahem* - a morel is a fungus. :greenpbl:



But the subject is not a morel.


----------



## Scuba (Apr 25, 2012)

I should have guessed that.  I was thinking more specifically, but knew it had to be something living due to the irregularities. Nice Job!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Infinite_Day said:
> 
> 
> > *Ahem* - a morel is a fungus. :greenpbl:
> ...



I know. I'm just being silly.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 26, 2012)

I think there is a morel to this story somewhere.


----------

